# Take Vitamin D tablets with fish oil capsules together?



## jonathanzn (May 27, 2012)

Since Vit D is a fat soluble vitamin, and fish oil is good for CD, so could i take vitamin d tablets with fish oil capsules together? would it be better for absorption?


----------



## Beach (May 27, 2012)

From what I understand people, even with out our gut issues, have problems absorbing vitamin D3 tablets.  What others have done with the tablets to increase chances of absorption is drink or eat a fat, such as olive oil, with the D tablet.  Fish oil is a fat, so imagine that could help.  It wouldn't be a bad idea to eat some aged cheese such as dutch gouda, or an egg with also.  

Ultimately, the only way to find out if the vitamin D tablet is being absorbed is to test.  After around 3 months of taking the vitamin D3 tablets you'll want to see if testing D3 levels are higher, and within the range you are looking for.


----------



## PsychoJane (May 30, 2012)

I do take these supplements. Actually, I don't know if you are talking about taking individual vitamin D and individual omega 3 oil cap? I'm saying that since the ones I take are already that way; you have D3 and OMG-3 together available in oil that you take with a spoon or in mint gel cap. If such products are not available, doing the vitamin  D3 and fish oil separately can would probably do the trick as http://www.ascentahealth.com/products/human/nutrasea-d/well!


----------



## retes231 (May 30, 2012)

I think its fine to take both of these at the same time. I don't see any ill effects of taking these two at the same time.


----------



## bangarang (May 30, 2012)

Yes take both at the same time, since vitamin D is a fat soluble vitamin, it'll probably absorb alot better since fish oil and vitamin D pills contain fat, so both of them together more fat for better absorbing.


----------



## sid (May 31, 2012)

I have not been taking any supplements at all...but after coming on to this forum, I realised vitamin D was really important for me in this condition. So I thought i would take seven seas cod liver oil capsules....as they contain both the omega 3 fatty acids and qlso vitamin D. But I also heard lot of ill effects of it..mainly something with the risk of high intake of vitamin A....thus a li'l worried wether I should take it or not.

Another question which I wanted to ask was..is it possible to get enough vitamin D from sunlight itself ?? I am always under the sun, mainly running playing soccer and cricket....and in any case its sunny all the time here.


----------



## dare651 (May 31, 2012)

Take both. It won't really matter. This vitamins doesn't really affect each other.


----------



## Beach (May 31, 2012)

sid said:


> I have not been taking any supplements at all...but after coming on to this forum, I realised vitamin D was really important for me in this condition. So I thought i would take seven seas cod liver oil capsules....as they contain both the omega 3 fatty acids and qlso vitamin D. But I also heard lot of ill effects of it..mainly something with the risk of high intake of vitamin A....thus a li'l worried wether I should take it or not.
> 
> Another question which I wanted to ask was..is it possible to get enough vitamin D from sunlight itself ?? I am always under the sun, mainly running playing soccer and cricket....and in any case its sunny all the time here.


My understanding is that it is possible to obtain enough or a good deal of vitamin D through sunlight or with UVB lights.  A great deal depends on how much skin is exposed to the sun.  I've seen some write ups about Americans that work out doors all summer.  Road repair crews or gardeners for example will have vitamin D3 levels that are higher than the average American and yet overall since clothing covers up most of the skin their D3 levels test lower than often recommended.  

Life guards, wearing bathings suites, will often have higher D3 levels.  

A study of interest to many looking at vitamin D3 levels obtained naturally came out earlier in the year.  It was on two hunter gathering tribes in Africa.  

"New study: Vitamin D levels of the Maasai and Hadzabe of Africa"

http://blog.vitamindcouncil.org/201...d-levels-of-the-maasai-and-hadzabe-of-africa/


----------



## JDTM (May 31, 2012)

Does anyone here take Vitamin D supplements with peanut butter?  I've been taking my pill in a spoonful of peanut butter every morning -- hopefully it's got enough fat content to help with absorption.


----------



## bangarang (Jun 1, 2012)

sid said:


> I have not been taking any supplements at all...but after coming on to this forum, I realised vitamin D was really important for me in this condition. So I thought i would take seven seas cod liver oil capsules....as they contain both the omega 3 fatty acids and qlso vitamin D. But I also heard lot of ill effects of it..mainly something with the risk of high intake of vitamin A....thus a li'l worried wether I should take it or not.
> 
> Another question which I wanted to ask was..is it possible to get enough vitamin D from sunlight itself ?? I am always under the sun, mainly running playing soccer and cricket....and in any case its sunny all the time here.


Yes its possible to get vitamin d from sunlight itself, people have been doing it for thousands of years. Its only an issue now because we are living in a technology world. The average person doesn't get out in the sun as much as they should, at least in the USA anyway. You should get your vitamin d tested maybe you won't need to supplement if your out all the time.


----------



## jonathanzn (Jun 1, 2012)

If we take aza for crohn, there is risk of skin cancer. How should I prevent the risk and also get enough sunshine?


----------



## sid (Jun 2, 2012)

^^^ I guess an hour of sunshine 3 days a week wouldnt cause you cancer...try going out when the heat is less scorching...may be early in the morning.


----------

